

Multi-Modal Vehicle Concept [video] - espeed
http://www.sandia.gov/research/robotics/unique_mobility/multi_modal_vehicle.html

======
nationcrafting
Well, it's interesting, but doesn't getting rid of the wings and later the
flippers mean it's a single use drone?

Also, how limited are missions that the drone can only do things in this order
and not, say, start with flying, then carry out its mission on land and then
escape via rivers/sea?

Also, also, the potential for reverse-engineering on anything left behind is a
weak point.

------
ar4s
Stupid question, but couldn't a quad-copter basically accomplish all of this
by using roters that change their axis?

